# imagemagick pax: execution attempt in: <NULL>

## huuan

Hello,

I just set up imagemagick to run with php cli by

$ emerge imagamagick 

$ emerge pecl-imagick 

```
/etc/portage/package.use has use flags:

media-gfx/imagemagick jpeg jpeg2k png
```

running a script crop.php to change resolution on some images

```

<?php //crop.php

// snipped code that crops the image

// change resolution for web

$im = new Imagick();

$im->setResolution(96,96);

$im->readImage( $imageName );

$im->setImageFormat("jpeg");

$im->thumbnailImage(150,200);

$im->setImageCompressionQuality(75);

$im->writeImage( $imageName );

$im->destroy();

?>

```

When script runs

```
$ php crop.php 

Killed (core dumped)

```

Looking in kern.log:

```
Mar 13 21:14:28 webserver kernel: PAX: From xxx.xxxx.xx.xxxx: execution attempt in: <NULL>, 00000000-00000000 00000000

Mar 13 21:14:28 webserver kernel: PAX: terminating task: /usr/lib/php5.3/bin/php(php):3509, uid/euid: 0/0, PC: 4baffbca, SP: 4b3c92c0

Mar 13 21:14:28 webserver kernel: PAX: bytes at PC: ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ??

Mar 13 21:14:28 webserver kernel: PAX: bytes at SP-4: 4baffb54 00000001 00000000 09ff8010 01312d00 00000001 09ff76e8 00000000 85fe6017 0000015e 00000002 000000c8 4bb02f38 ffffff8c 4bbde4a8 4b3c9328 4baffcbe 09ff8010 0000000c 00000000 85fe6017

```

From that it appears as if there is a null pointer and PAX caught it.

The script successfully saves the image with the new resolution. The issue only started after using imagemagick::thumbnailImage() 

edit: used a bash script to rum imagemagick convert to resize the image like so

```
convert -define jpeg:size=750x1000  can_images_cropped/aagarwal.jpeg -thumbnail 150x200 canout/thumbnail.jpeg
```

and that works just fine. (Also a lot quicker)

Not sure how to proceed. Thanks for your help.

```

 emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.44 (hardened/linux/x86, gcc-4.5.3-hardenednopie, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.32-hardened-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-hardened-r9-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E4500_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 13 Mar 2012 09:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.5.4-r4, 2.6.5-r2, 2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.1-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::<unknown repository>, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.5::<unknown repository>, 1.7.9-r1, 1.10.1, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            3.4.6-r2, 4.3.4, 4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.11.2-r3

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache collision-protect distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/  http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.biblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://mirror.ucsd.edu/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri gdbm gpm hardened iconv modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pax_kernel pcre pic pppd readline session ssl symlink sysfs tcpd urandom x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions authn_file authz_host authz_user authz_default auth_basic auth_digest alias charset_lite cache disk_cache mem_cache ext_filter deflate filter mime_magic expires headers usertrack unique_id info include cgi cgid speling rewrite log_config logio env setenvif mime status asis negotiation dir so" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 intel mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa via vmware nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

edit: did a strace, it's quite long,    :Embarassed:    [code] strace php crop.php

execve("/usr/bin/php", ["php", "crop.php"], [/* 34 vars */]) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x88ad980

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4f194000

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/mysql/tls/i686/sse2/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/mysql/tls/i686/sse2", 0x5be2ff20) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/mysql/tls/i686/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/mysql/tls/i686", 0x5be2ff20) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/mysql/tls/sse2/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/mysql/tls/sse2", 0x5be2ff20) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/mysql/tls/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/mysql/tls", 0x5be2ff20) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/mysql/i686/sse2/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/mysql/i686/sse2", 0x5be2ff20) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/mysql/i686/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/mysql/i686", 0x5be2ff20) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/mysql/sse2/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/mysql/sse2", 0x5be2ff20) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/mysql/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/mysql", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

open("/usr//lib/tls/i686/sse2/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr//lib/tls/i686/sse2", 0x5be2ff20) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/tls/i686/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr//lib/tls/i686", 0x5be2ff20) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/tls/sse2/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr//lib/tls/sse2", 0x5be2ff20) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/tls/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr//lib/tls", 0x5be2ff20)     = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/i686/sse2/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr//lib/i686/sse2", 0x5be2ff20) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/i686/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr//lib/i686", 0x5be2ff20)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/sse2/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr//lib/sse2", 0x5be2ff20)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY)   = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr//lib", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=20480, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/tls/i686/sse2", 0x5be2ff20) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/tls/i686/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/tls/i686", 0x5be2ff20) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/tls/sse2/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/tls/sse2", 0x5be2ff20) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/tls/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/tls", 0x5be2ff20)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/i686/sse2/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/i686/sse2", 0x5be2ff20) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/i686/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/i686", 0x5be2ff20)     = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/sse2/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/sse2", 0x5be2ff20)     = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=20480, ...}) = 0

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=24350, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 24350, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x4f18e000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0p\33\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=83232, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 86088, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4f178000

mmap2(0x4f18c000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x13) = 0x4f18c000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/mysql/libexslt.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/libexslt.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\00002\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=74820, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 77844, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4f164000

mmap2(0x4f176000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x11) = 0x4f176000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/mysql/libtidy-0.99.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/libtidy-0.99.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\300\363\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=308392, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 311920, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4f117000

mprotect(0x4f15d000, 4096, PROT_NONE)   = 0

mmap2(0x4f15e000, 24576, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x46) = 0x4f15e000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/mysql/libreadline.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/libreadline.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libreadline.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/libreadline.so.6", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\260\352\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0555, st_size=224772, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 232616, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4f0de000

mmap2(0x4f111000, 20480, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x32) = 0x4f111000

mmap2(0x4f116000, 3240, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4f116000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/mysql/libm.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/libm.so.6", O_RDONLY)   = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libm.so.6", O_RDONLY)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/libm.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\0204\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=153272, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4f0dd000

mmap2(NULL, 155728, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4f0b6000

mmap2(0x4f0db000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x24) = 0x4f0db000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/mysql/libssl.so.1.0.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/libssl.so.1.0.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\220\354\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0555, st_size=337576, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 340688, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4f062000

mmap2(0x4f0b1000, 20480, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x4e) = 0x4f0b1000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/mysql/libcrypto.so.1.0.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/libcrypto.so.1.0.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\300\347\3\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0555, st_size=1545232, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1561232, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4eee4000

mmap2(0x4f04a000, 81920, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x165) = 0x4f04a000

mmap2(0x4f05e000, 12944, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4f05e000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/mysql/libsybdb.so.5", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/libsybdb.so.5", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\300Y\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=308408, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 311944, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4ee97000

mmap2(0x4eee0000, 16384, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x48) = 0x4eee0000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/mysql/libmcrypt.so.4", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/libmcrypt.so.4", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\260'\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=166160, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 188128, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4ee69000

mmap2(0x4ee8f000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x26) = 0x4ee8f000

mmap2(0x4ee92000, 20192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4ee92000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/mysql/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)  = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)   = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)       = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\0\n\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=9488, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 12344, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4ee65000

mmap2(0x4ee67000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1) = 0x4ee67000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/mysql/libonig.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/libonig.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0000W\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4ee64000

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=284144, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 287784, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4ee1d000

mmap2(0x4ee61000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x43) = 0x4ee61000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/mysql/libldap-2.4.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/libldap-2.4.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0@\261\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=259824, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 262820, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4eddc000

mmap2(0x4ee1b000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x3e) = 0x4ee1b000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/mysql/liblber-2.4.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/liblber-2.4.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0000/\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=50340, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 53412, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4edce000

mmap2(0x4edda000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xb) = 0x4edda000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/mysql/libresolv.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/libresolv.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libresolv.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/libresolv.so.2", O_RDONLY)   = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\300$\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=79216, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 92008, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4edb7000

mmap2(0x4edca000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x12) = 0x4edca000

mmap2(0x4edcc000, 5992, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4edcc000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/mysql/libt1.so.5", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/libt1.so.5", O_RDONLY)  = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0p\201\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=273460, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 358428, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4ed5f000

mmap2(0x4ed9f000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x40) = 0x4ed9f000

mmap2(0x4eda2000, 83996, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4eda2000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/mysql/libfreetype.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/libfreetype.so.6", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\300\212\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=586868, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4ed5e000

mmap2(NULL, 589836, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4eccd000

mmap2(0x4ed59000, 20480, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x8b) = 0x4ed59000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/mysql/libpng15.so.15", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/libpng15.so.15", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\20L\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=169080, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 172044, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4eca2000

mmap2(0x4eccb000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x28) = 0x4eccb000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/mysql/libjpeg.so.8", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/libjpeg.so.8", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\240;\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=238764, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 237584, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4ec67000

mmap2(0x4eca0000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x39) = 0x4eca0000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/mysql/libdb-4.8.so", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/libdb-4.8.so", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0000\270\1\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1619304, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1622228, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4eada000

mmap2(0x4ec63000, 16384, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x188) = 0x4ec63000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/mysql/libgdbm.so.3", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/libgdbm.so.3", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\220\21\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=25724, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 28708, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4ead2000

mmap2(0x4ead8000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x5) = 0x4ead8000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/mysql/libbz2.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/libbz2.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libbz2.so.1", O_RDONLY)  = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/libbz2.so.1", O_RDONLY)      = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\220\22\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=65680, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 68648, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4eac1000

mmap2(0x4ead0000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xe) = 0x4ead0000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/mysql/libpcre.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/libpcre.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libpcre.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/libpcre.so.0", O_RDONLY)     = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\300\23\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4eac0000

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=242820, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 245792, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4ea83000

mprotect(0x4eabd000, 4096, PROT_NONE)   = 0

mmap2(0x4eabe000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x3a) = 0x4eabe000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/mysql/libxml2.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/libxml2.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\200\350\1\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1245152, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1247796, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4e952000

mmap2(0x4ea7d000, 20480, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x12b) = 0x4ea7d000

mmap2(0x4ea82000, 2612, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4ea82000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient.so.16", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0`f\1\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1494628, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1500932, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4e7e3000

mprotect(0x4e909000, 4096, PROT_NONE)   = 0

mmap2(0x4e90a000, 290816, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x126) = 0x4e90a000

mmap2(0x4e951000, 1796, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4e951000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/mysql/libodbc.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/libodbc.so.1", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\340J\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=425504, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 431392, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4e779000

mmap2(0x4e7dd000, 20480, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x63) = 0x4e7dd000

mmap2(0x4e7e2000, 1312, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4e7e2000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/mysql/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY)  = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\260I\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=120522, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 102636, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4e75f000

mmap2(0x4e775000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x15) = 0x4e775000

mmap2(0x4e777000, 4332, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4e777000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/mysql/libxslt.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/libxslt.so.1", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\0\226\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=218380, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4e75e000

mmap2(NULL, 217284, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4e728000

mmap2(0x4e75c000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x34) = 0x4e75c000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/mysql/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)   = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0pm\1\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1519820, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1526920, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4e5b3000

mmap2(0x4e722000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x16f) = 0x4e722000

mmap2(0x4e725000, 11400, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4e725000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libgcrypt.so.11", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0pU\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=495172, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 498828, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4e539000

mprotect(0x4e5af000, 4096, PROT_NONE)   = 0

mmap2(0x4e5b0000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x76) = 0x4e5b0000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libgpg-error.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\200\7\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=13376, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 16396, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4e534000

mmap2(0x4e537000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x2) = 0x4e537000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libncurses.so.5", O_RDONLY)  = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0 \310\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=288868, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 289056, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4e4ed000

mmap2(0x4e531000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x44) = 0x4e531000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libltdl.so.7", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\220\37\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=33916, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4e4ec000

mmap2(NULL, 36924, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4e4e2000

mmap2(0x4e4ea000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x7) = 0x4e4ea000

close(3)                                = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4e4e1000

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4e4e0000

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4e4df000

set_thread_area({entry_number:-1 -> 6, base_addr:0x4e4df6c0, limit:1048575, seg_32bit:1, contents:0, read_exec_only:0, limit_in_pages:1, seg_not_present:0, useable:1}) = 0

mprotect(0x4e4ea000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x4e531000, 8192, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x4e537000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x4e5b0000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x4e722000, 8192, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x4e75c000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x4e775000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x4e7dd000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x4e90a000, 8192, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x4ea7d000, 16384, PROT_READ)  = 0

mprotect(0x4eabe000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x4ead0000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x4ead8000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x4ec63000, 12288, PROT_READ)  = 0

mprotect(0x4eca0000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x4eccb000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x4ed59000, 16384, PROT_READ)  = 0

mprotect(0x4ed9f000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x4edca000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x4edda000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x4ee1b000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x4ee61000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x4ee67000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x4ee8f000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x4eee0000, 12288, PROT_READ)  = 0

mprotect(0x4f04a000, 61440, PROT_READ)  = 0

mprotect(0x4f0b1000, 8192, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x4f0db000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x4f111000, 8192, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x4f15e000, 20480, PROT_READ)  = 0

mprotect(0x4f176000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x4f18c000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x8840000, 303104, PROT_READ)  = 0

mprotect(0x4f1b6000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

munmap(0x4f18e000, 24350)               = 0

set_tid_address(0x4e4df728)             = 3644

set_robust_list(0x4e4df730, 0xc)        = 0

futex(0x5be30670, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 0

futex(0x5be30670, FUTEX_WAIT_BITSET_PRIVATE|FUTEX_CLOCK_REALTIME, 1, NULL, 5be30670) = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

rt_sigaction(SIGRTMIN, {0x4e763330, [], SA_SIGINFO}, NULL,  :Cool:  = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGRT_1, {0x4e763870, [], SA_RESTART|SA_SIGINFO}, NULL,  :Cool:  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK, [RTMIN RT_1], NULL,  :Cool:  = 0

getrlimit(RLIMIT_STACK, {rlim_cur=8192*1024, rlim_max=RLIM_INFINITY}) = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="asaltweb.ucsd.edu", ...}) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x88ad980

brk(0x88ce980)                          = 0x88ce980

brk(0x88cf000)                          = 0x88cf000

rt_sigaction(SIGPIPE, {SIG_IGN, [PIPE], SA_RESTART}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0},  :Cool:  = 0

getcwd("/var/www/localhost/htdocs/elections/2012sp", 4096) = 43

mmap2(NULL, 266240, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4e49e000

open("/etc/localtime", O_RDONLY)        = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2819, ...}) = 0

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2819, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4f193000

read(3, "TZif2\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\0"..., 4096) = 2819

_llseek(3, -24, [2795], SEEK_CUR)       = 0

read(3, "\nPST8PDT,M3.2.0,M11.1.0\n", 4096) = 24

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x4f193000, 4096)                = 0

lstat64("/sbin/php", 0x5be2cdd8)        = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

lstat64("/bin/php", 0x5be2cdd8)         = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

lstat64("/usr/sbin/php", 0x5be2cdd8)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

lstat64("/usr/bin/php", {st_mode=S_IFLNK|0777, st_size=23, ...}) = 0

readlink("/usr/bin/php", "/usr/lib/php5.3/bin/php", 4096) = 23

lstat64("/usr/lib/php5.3/bin/php", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=8675880, ...}) = 0

lstat64("/usr/lib/php5.3/bin", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

lstat64("/usr/lib/php5.3", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

lstat64("/usr/lib", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=20480, ...}) = 0

lstat64("/usr", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

access("/usr/lib/php5.3/bin/php", X_OK) = 0

open("/usr/lib/php5.3/bin/php-cli.ini", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/php/cli-php5.3/php-cli.ini", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/php5.3/bin/php.ini", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/php/cli-php5.3/php.ini", O_RDONLY) = 3

lstat64("/etc/php/cli-php5.3/php.ini", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=69657, ...}) = 0

lstat64("/etc/php/cli-php5.3", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

lstat64("/etc/php", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

lstat64("/etc", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

ioctl(3, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or SNDRV_TIMER_IOCTL_NEXT_DEVICE or TCGETS, 0x5be2ee30) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=69657, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 69689, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x4e48c000

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=69657, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4e48b000

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

munmap(0x4e48c000, 69657)               = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x4e48b000, 4096)                = 0

open("/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

fcntl64(3, F_GETFD)                     = 0x1 (flags FD_CLOEXEC)

getdents(3, /* 4 entries */, 32768)     = 76

getdents(3, /* 0 entries */, 32768)     = 0

close(3)                                = 0

stat64("/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/imagick.ini", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=21, ...}) = 0

open("/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/imagick.ini", O_RDONLY) = 3

ioctl(3, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or SNDRV_TIMER_IOCTL_NEXT_DEVICE or TCGETS, 0x5be2ee30) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=21, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 53, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x4e49d000

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=21, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4e49c000

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

munmap(0x4e49d000, 21)                  = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x4e49c000, 4096)                = 0

stat64("/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ssh2.ini", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=18, ...}) = 0

open("/etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ssh2.ini", O_RDONLY) = 3

ioctl(3, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or SNDRV_TIMER_IOCTL_NEXT_DEVICE or TCGETS, 0x5be2ee30) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=18, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 50, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x4e49d000

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=18, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4e49c000

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

munmap(0x4e49d000, 1 :Cool:                   = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x4e49c000, 4096)                = 0

mmap2(NULL, 163840, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4e476000

brk(0x88f0000)                          = 0x88f0000

brk(0x8911000)                          = 0x8911000

futex(0x4ee6802c, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 2147483647) = 0

open("/usr/lib/php5.3/lib/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20090626/imagick.so", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\260|\1\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=347116, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 350652, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4e420000

mmap2(0x4e46b000, 45056, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x4a) = 0x4e46b000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=24350, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 24350, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x4f18e000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libMagickWand.so.5", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0000=\1\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=968760, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 971788, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4e332000

mmap2(0x4e41d000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xea) = 0x4e41d000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libMagickCore.so.5", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0P\273\1\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1882676, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1886608, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4e165000

mprotect(0x4e313000, 4096, PROT_NONE)   = 0

mmap2(0x4e314000, 122880, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1ae) = 0x4e314000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/libgomp.so.1", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0 3\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=54532, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 57512, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4e156000

mmap2(0x4e163000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xc) = 0x4e163000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/librt.so.1", O_RDONLY)       = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0000\31\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=34340, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 33136, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4e14d000

mmap2(0x4e154000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x7) = 0x4e154000

close(3)                                = 0

mprotect(0x4e154000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x4e163000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x4e314000, 45056, PROT_READ)  = 0

mprotect(0x4e41d000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x4e46b000, 32768, PROT_READ)  = 0

sched_getaffinity(3644, 128, {3})       = 4

munmap(0x4f18e000, 24350)               = 0

open("/usr/lib/php5.3/lib/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20090626/ssh2.so", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\220:\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=59780, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 62816, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4e13d000

mmap2(0x4e14b000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xd) = 0x4e14b000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=24350, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 24350, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x4f18e000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libssh2.so.1", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\320D\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=152840, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 155900, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4e116000

mmap2(0x4e13b000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x24) = 0x4e13b000

close(3)                                = 0

mprotect(0x4e13b000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x4e14b000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

munmap(0x4f18e000, 24350)               = 0

brk(0x8932000)                          = 0x8932000

futex(0x4ea82884, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 2147483647) = 0

brk(0x8953000)                          = 0x8953000

brk(0x8974000)                          = 0x8974000

open("/etc/locales.conf", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=362, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4f193000

read(3, "[default]\n\tdate format = %b %d %"..., 4096) = 362

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x4f193000, 4096)                = 0

socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_STREAM|SOCK_CLOEXEC|SOCK_NONBLOCK, 0) = 3

connect(3, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/var/run/nscd/socket"}, 110) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

close(3)                                = 0

socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_STREAM|SOCK_CLOEXEC|SOCK_NONBLOCK, 0) = 3

connect(3, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/var/run/nscd/socket"}, 110) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

close(3)                                = 0

open("/etc/nsswitch.conf", O_RDONLY)    = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=508, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4f193000

read(3, "# /etc/nsswitch.conf:\n# $Header:"..., 4096) = 508

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x4f193000, 4096)                = 0

open("/usr/lib/mysql/libnss_db.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/libnss_db.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libnss_db.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=24350, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 24350, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x4f18e000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libnss_db.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/lib/tls/i686/sse2", 0x5be2f900) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/i686/libnss_db.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/lib/tls/i686", 0x5be2f900)     = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/sse2/libnss_db.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/lib/tls/sse2", 0x5be2f900)     = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/libnss_db.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/lib/tls", 0x5be2f900)          = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/i686/sse2/libnss_db.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/lib/i686/sse2", 0x5be2f900)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/i686/libnss_db.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/lib/i686", 0x5be2f900)         = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/sse2/libnss_db.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/lib/sse2", 0x5be2f900)         = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/libnss_db.so.2", O_RDONLY)   = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/lib", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/libnss_db.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

munmap(0x4f18e000, 24350)               = 0

open("/usr/lib/mysql/libnss_files.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr//lib/libnss_files.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libnss_files.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=24350, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 24350, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x4f18e000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libnss_files.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0@\30\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=46300, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 49692, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4e109000

mmap2(0x4e114000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xa) = 0x4e114000

close(3)                                = 0

mprotect(0x4e114000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

munmap(0x4f18e000, 24350)               = 0

open("/etc/services", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

fcntl64(3, F_GETFD)                     = 0x1 (flags FD_CLOEXEC)

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=36141, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4f193000

read(3, "# /etc/services\n#\n# Network serv"..., 4096) = 4096

read(3, " private\t77/tcp\t\t\t\t# any private"..., 4096) = 4096

read(3, "e\nemfis-cntl\t141/udp\nimap\t\t143/t"..., 4096) = 4096

read(3, "dialog\t360/tcp\t\t\t\t# scoi2odialog"..., 4096) = 4096

read(3, "\t\tdqs313_intercell\ncryptoadmin\t6"..., 4096) = 4096

read(3, "# Citrix ICA Client\nica\t\t1494/ud"..., 4096) = 4096

read(3, "05/udp\nlstp\t\t2559/tcp\t\t\t# \nlstp\t"..., 4096) = 4096

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x4f193000, 4096)                = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGPIPE, {SIG_IGN, [PIPE], SA_RESTART}, {SIG_IGN, [PIPE], SA_RESTART},  :Cool:  = 0

brk(0x8995000)                          = 0x8995000

brk(0x89b6000)                          = 0x89b6000

brk(0x89d7000)                          = 0x89d7000

open("/etc/protocols", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=6108, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4f193000

read(3, "# /etc/protocols\n#\n# Internet (I"..., 4096) = 4096

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x4f193000, 4096)                = 0

open("/etc/protocols", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=6108, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4f193000

read(3, "# /etc/protocols\n#\n# Internet (I"..., 4096) = 4096

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x4f193000, 4096)                = 0

brk(0x89f8000)                          = 0x89f8000

getcwd("/var/www/localhost/htdocs/elections/2012sp", 4096) = 43

readlink("/proc/3644/exe", "/usr/lib/php5.3/bin/php"..., 4096) = 23

stat64("/usr/lib/php5.3/bin/php", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=8675880, ...}) = 0

access("/usr/lib/php5.3/bin/php", F_OK) = 0

open("/proc/meminfo", O_RDONLY)         = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4f193000

read(3, "MemTotal:        1996888 kB\nMemF"..., 1024) = 1024

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x4f193000, 4096)                = 0

open("/usr/share/ImageMagick-6.7.5/policy.xml", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.7.5/config/policy.xml", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/ImageMagick/policy.xml", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 3

_llseek(3, 0, [2173], SEEK_END)         = 0

mmap2(NULL, 2173, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x4f193000

munmap(0x4f193000, 2173)                = 0

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/share/doc/imagemagick-6.7.5.3//policy.xml", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/root/.magick/policy.xml", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

getrlimit(RLIMIT_NOFILE, {rlim_cur=1024, rlim_max=1024}) = 0

time(NULL)                              = 1331701325

brk(0x8a19000)                          = 0x8a19000

munmap(0x4e49e000, 266240)              = 0

brk(0x8a79000)                          = 0x8a79000

open("crop.php", O_RDONLY)              = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0660, st_size=11473, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4f193000

read(3, "<?php // crop originals of candi"..., 4096) = 4096

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_SET)            = 0

brk(0x8ab9000)                          = 0x8ab9000

rt_sigaction(SIGPROF, {0x8395bdb, [PROF], SA_RESTART}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0},  :Cool:  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK, [PROF], NULL,  :Cool:  = 0

time(NULL)                              = 1331701325

fstat64(0, {st_mode=S_IFCHR|0620, st_rdev=makedev(136, 2), ...}) = 0

fstat64(0, {st_mode=S_IFCHR|0620, st_rdev=makedev(136, 2), ...}) = 0

fstat64(0, {st_mode=S_IFCHR|0620, st_rdev=makedev(136, 2), ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4f192000

_llseek(0, 0, 0x5be2fea8, SEEK_CUR)     = -1 ESPIPE (Illegal seek)

fstat64(1, {st_mode=S_IFCHR|0620, st_rdev=makedev(136, 2), ...}) = 0

fstat64(1, {st_mode=S_IFCHR|0620, st_rdev=makedev(136, 2), ...}) = 0

fstat64(1, {st_mode=S_IFCHR|0620, st_rdev=makedev(136, 2), ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4f191000

_llseek(1, 0, 0x5be2fea8, SEEK_CUR)     = -1 ESPIPE (Illegal seek)

fstat64(2, {st_mode=S_IFCHR|0620, st_rdev=makedev(136, 2), ...}) = 0

fstat64(2, {st_mode=S_IFCHR|0620, st_rdev=makedev(136, 2), ...}) = 0

_llseek(2, 0, 0x5be2fea8, SEEK_CUR)     = -1 ESPIPE (Illegal seek)

getcwd("/var/www/localhost/htdocs/elections/2012sp", 4096) = 43

time(NULL)                              = 1331701325

lstat64("/var/www/localhost/htdocs/elections/2012sp/crop.php", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0660, st_size=11473, ...}) = 0

lstat64("/var/www/localhost/htdocs/elections/2012sp", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0775, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

lstat64("/var/www/localhost/htdocs/elections", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0775, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

lstat64("/var/www/localhost/htdocs", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0770, st_size=12288, ...}) = 0

lstat64("/var/www/localhost", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

lstat64("/var/www", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

lstat64("/var", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

ioctl(3, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or SNDRV_TIMER_IOCTL_NEXT_DEVICE or TCGETS, 0x5be2dcc0) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0660, st_size=11473, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 11505, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x4f18e000

munmap(0x4f18e000, 11473)               = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x4f193000, 4096)                = 0

getcwd("/var/www/localhost/htdocs/elections/2012sp", 4096) = 43

time(NULL)                              = 1331701325

lstat64("/var/www/localhost/htdocs/elections/2012sp/photos/750w1000t.jpg", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0660, st_size=12471, ...}) = 0

lstat64("/var/www/localhost/htdocs/elections/2012sp/photos", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0770, st_size=12288, ...}) = 0

open("/var/www/localhost/htdocs/elections/2012sp/photos/750w1000t.jpg", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0660, st_size=12471, ...}) = 0

lseek(3, 0, SEEK_CUR)                   = 0

lseek(3, 0, SEEK_SET)                   = 0

fcntl64(3, F_GETFL)                     = 0 (flags O_RDONLY)

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0660, st_size=12471, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4f193000

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

open("/proc/meminfo", O_RDONLY)         = 4

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4f190000

read(4, "MemTotal:        1996888 kB\nMemF"..., 1024) = 1024

close(4)                                = 0

munmap(0x4f190000, 4096)                = 0

read(3, "\377\330\377\340\0\20JFIF\0\1\1\1\0`\0`\0\0\377\333\0C\0\2\1\1\2\1\1\2"..., 4096) = 4096

brk(0x8aff000)                          = 0x8aff000

brk(0x8b3f000)                          = 0x8b3f000

brk(0x8b7f000)                          = 0x8b7f000

brk(0x8bbf000)                          = 0x8bbf000

brk(0x8bff000)                          = 0x8bff000

brk(0x8c3f000)                          = 0x8c3f000

brk(0x8c7f000)                          = 0x8c7f000

brk(0x8cbf000)                          = 0x8cbf000

brk(0x8cff000)                          = 0x8

----------

